# Desert Driving



## MaineDerryAir

In a few weeks, I'm going to have to do my first desert drive from Los Angeles to Phoenix. It's been a while since I've brought my car in for a rune-up and I've been reading through auto maintenance tips with a bit of nervousness. I don't take my car in regularly. My car's not acting funny or anything but, generally speaking, what's the most important maintenance to do before a lengthy desert drive? I know I need to bring a jug or two of water in case I break down, wheel tread seems okay (one wheel in the back is a bit bald), I'm not due for an oil change.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You shouldn't drive on bald tires, tbh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If you drive at night on that freeway, you have to watch out for animals like rabbits, coyotes, etc streaking across the road.


----------



## MaineDerryAir

3 of my tires are almost new, I just haven't had the cash to replace the 4th yet but it's not completely bald - it just could do a bit better. Maybe I'll see if I can scrape together enough to get it replaced before the trip. Thanks for the heads up about the desert animals!


----------



## Hossfly

MaineDerryAir said:


> 3 of my tires are almost new, I just haven't had the cash to replace the 4th yet but it's not completely bald - it just could do a bit better. Maybe I'll see if I can scrape together enough to get it replaced before the trip. Thanks for the heads up about the desert animals!


For around $5.00 you can buy a set of deer whistles and attach them to your grill or bumper. They will alert any animal and they'll not run across the road while you're driving. A deer will tear up your car and even kill you. Any auto parts store sells them.


----------



## Ringel05

Crap, this time of year isn't bad.  The monsoons should be over with so most likely you won't have to worry about rain and it's much cooler, in the low 90s.  It's a straight shot on I 10 so just prepare like you would for a normal 5 to 6 hour drive, tire pressure, radiator fluid, gas, oil and bring extra water for yourself just in case of a breakdown.  Being a busy highway I wouldn't worry too much about getting help if that happens.


----------



## BULLDOG

Pull over at sunset and smoke a big old fattie while you watch the sun go down. Sunset in the city is not the same as sunset on the desert


----------



## Old Yeller

I am not aware of doing one thing different driving anywhere anytime.  Other than snow, ice or heavy rain.

Car motors run hot.  Desert heat does not matter much?  Lots of wind into radiator at high speed.  No worries.


----------



## Ringel05

num_nut said:


> I am not aware of doing one thing different driving anywhere anytime.  Other than snow, ice or heavy rain.
> 
> Car motors run hot.  Desert heat does not matter much?  Lots of wind into radiator at high speed.  No worries.


In Phoenix during the height of the summer you need pontoons on the vehicle.......  Asphalt has a liquid state.......


----------



## westwall

BULLDOG said:


> Pull over at sunset and smoke a big old fattie while you watch the sun go down. Sunset in the city is not the same as sunset on the desert







You really are retarded aren't you.


----------



## westwall

MaineDerryAir said:


> In a few weeks, I'm going to have to do my first desert drive from Los Angeles to Phoenix. It's been a while since I've brought my car in for a rune-up and I've been reading through auto maintenance tips with a bit of nervousness. I don't take my car in regularly. My car's not acting funny or anything but, generally speaking, what's the most important maintenance to do before a lengthy desert drive? I know I need to bring a jug or two of water in case I break down, wheel tread seems okay (one wheel in the back is a bit bald), I'm not due for an oil change.






 I drive in the desert all of the time and so long as your cooling system is in good shape there is nothing to worry about.  By all means carry water and food, but so long as you aren't an idiot you will have no trouble.


----------



## Al Azar

Check your hoses.  Keep your eye on the temp gauge.

You should be OK.  When I moved to the desert 50 years ago we needed canvas bags hung on the hood ornament for when the cooling system boiled over.  Newer cars run cooler. 

Stop and go traffic is a lot harder on the operating system than highway driving and we almost never see cars stalled in traffic anymore, even old clunkers. 

Your biggest worry would be some component failing coincidentally, unrelated to your trip.  A few years ago our distributor wore out when we were in the middle of nowhere, but that was just bad luck.  It probably would have given out in our driveway that same day if we'd been home, going out shopping.


----------



## BULLDOG

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pull over at sunset and smoke a big old fattie while you watch the sun go down. Sunset in the city is not the same as sunset on the desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are retarded aren't you.
Click to expand...


No, but you're a blowhard. Why don't you just hug my nuts? You gonna ban me now for responding in kind?


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and just remember, Phoenix is the central U.S. wholesale market for illegal drug distribution.........  





Just thought I'd toss that out there.......


----------



## Yarddog

MaineDerryAir said:


> In a few weeks, I'm going to have to do my first desert drive from Los Angeles to Phoenix. It's been a while since I've brought my car in for a rune-up and I've been reading through auto maintenance tips with a bit of nervousness. I don't take my car in regularly. My car's not acting funny or anything but, generally speaking, what's the most important maintenance to do before a lengthy desert drive? I know I need to bring a jug or two of water in case I break down, wheel tread seems okay (one wheel in the back is a bit bald), I'm not due for an oil change.



Extra water, maybe extra radiator hoses just in case, and more importantly...........

Dont play with the locals!


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and I almost forgot, Phoenix is also the kidnapping capital of the U.S.


----------



## westwall

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pull over at sunset and smoke a big old fattie while you watch the sun go down. Sunset in the city is not the same as sunset on the desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are retarded aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you're a blowhard. Why don't you just hug my nuts? You gonna ban me now for responding in kind?
Click to expand...





Why would I ban you for being a 'tard?  Far better to leave your stupid posts up so that everyone can see just what an idiot you are.  The question was how to drive safely in the desert.  Your suggestion to smoke a bunch of mary jane is retarded, stupid, and dangerous.  Just about what I would expect from a moron like you.  


Hello moron!


----------



## MaineDerryAir

Thanks for the help, everyone! I drove my car from Florida to LA, so I'm not really sure why I'm even nervous about this trip at all. I guess just because the car's a bit longer in the tooth.


----------



## Hossfly

MaineDerryAir said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone! I drove my car from Florida to LA, so I'm not really sure why I'm even nervous about this trip at all. I guess just because the car's a bit longer in the tooth.


What are you driving? A Yugo?


----------



## MaineDerryAir

LOL No, an '05 Scion XA


----------



## Yarddog

MaineDerryAir said:


> LOL No, an '05 Scion XA




I scion ?   really??    Ok i change my mind,  go play with the locals after all.


----------



## longknife

You will be driving I-10 which has lots of service stations and convenience stores along the way. There are also call boxes everywhere if you need them.

I've driven in the desert for decades and modern vehicles have absolutely no problems in the desert. As someone mentioned, the only possible problem will be your tires so make sure you have a good spare and know how to change them.

It's only 300+ miles and you should be able to easily make it on one tank of fuel.


----------



## Yarddog

longknife said:


> You will be driving I-10 which has lots of service stations and convenience stores along the way. There are also call boxes everywhere if you need them.
> 
> I've driven in the desert for decades and modern vehicles have absolutely no problems in the desert. As someone mentioned, the only possible problem will be your tires so make sure you have a good spare and know how to change them.
> 
> It's only 300+ miles and you should be able to easily make it on one tank of fuel.




Probably be a good idea for them to get a start really early before the sun comes up,  miss a big portion of the heat .


----------



## Al Azar

It's autumn.  By the time he reaches the desert it'll be like a summer day in Los Angeles.


----------



## candycorn

You'd have more stress on hilly roads at sea level in cool weather.  To be on the safe side, put a case of water in your trunk, charge your cell in case there is service, let someone know your route ahead of time, pack self-defense items.  The worst thing you could do is try to walk out of the desert if you break down.  Dehydration is a bitch.


----------



## Al Azar

candycorn said:


> You'd have more stress on hilly roads at sea level in cool weather.  To be on the safe side, put a case of water in your trunk, charge your cell in case there is service, let someone know your route ahead of time, pack self-defense items.  The worst thing you could do is try to walk out of the desert if you break down.  Dehydration is a bitch.


True.  Never leave your vehicle on foot.  If people have to come searching for you, they can spot your car pretty easily from the air or roadway.  No so your crazed, wandering carcass. 

But you're not likely to be driving off into the desert anyway.  Stick to the interstate and federal highways and your only concern should be the inconvenience of a mechanical breakdown away from home.  If you do break down and someone stops and offers you a ride, decline and ask them to call the Highway Patrol for you.  Don't go with them.


----------



## Ringel05

Al Azar said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have more stress on hilly roads at sea level in cool weather.  To be on the safe side, put a case of water in your trunk, charge your cell in case there is service, let someone know your route ahead of time, pack self-defense items.  The worst thing you could do is try to walk out of the desert if you break down.  Dehydration is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Never leave your vehicle on foot.  If people have to come searching for you, they can spot your car pretty easily from the air or roadway.  No so your crazed, wandering carcass.
> 
> But you're not likely to be driving off into the desert anyway.  Stick to the interstate and federal highways and your only concern should be the inconvenience of a mechanical breakdown away from home.  If you do break down and someone stops and offers you a ride, decline and ask them to call the Highway Patrol for you.  Don't go with them.
Click to expand...

As long as ya got ole Bessie then you can walk to your heart's content.........


----------

